# Подскажите, пожалуйста, к кому мне? Запутался совсем. Болят руки ноги, спина, шея



## roman44 (2 Мар 2015)

Мучают ночные сверлящие боли в плечах, в суставах всё хрустит, немеют и покалывают пальцы на руках, преимущественно мизинец и безымянный, болит шея, всегда, спать на животе не могу, только на спине и то часа по 4 больше не могу терпеть. Ноги утром ноют от колена и ниже, левую ногу тянет всегда. Нога болит примерно уже 2 года, плечи периодически лет 10 уже как, неметь пальцы стали около года назад, шея стала болеть примерно 6 мес. назад.
Хуже стало примерно месяц назад, началось с ног, сейчас неделю уже спать не могу, всё болит, депрессия, не знаю к кому пойти. К мануальному терапевту боюсь, ЛФК в обострении нельзя. К нейрохирургу только в пятницу попаду. Пью мовалис, колю комбилипен.


----------



## La murr (2 Мар 2015)

*roman44*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## doc (2 Мар 2015)

Невролога Вам уже советовали. Суставами занимается ревматолог.
ЛФК есть для любого периода, в том числе для обострений.
Мануальный терапевт - специалист, имеющий высшее медицинское образование.
Как и любой другой врач (и нейрохирург в том числе) мануальные терапевты бывают хорошими и не очень. Обращайтесь к хорошим врачам и ничего не бойтесь.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Мар 2015)

И кроме описания хорошо бы и снимки посмотреть.


----------



## roman44 (2 Мар 2015)

ещё снимки

               

шея

       

Что скажете? Как быть? Хорошо что этот сайт нашёл. Завтра хотел снова к Бубн ехать на тренажёры. По вопросу плеч. Мне 34 года. Примерно с 20 лет периодически после нагрузок появлялись боли то в правом то в левом плече такогоже характера как сейчас . при медленном поднятии руки ничего не болит примерно до горизонтального уровня а затем острая и невозможно дальше поднять. Ставили плечелопаточный периартрит . Как он диагностмруется МРТ? Как лечить? Ревматолог?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Мар 2015)

Ревматолог периартрит не лечит.
Диагностика возможна, и МРТ необходима, но мрт места поражения, плечевого сустава.
Кроме периартрита там есть и другие заболевания-повреждение губы плечевого сустава, артроз ключичный-акромиального сустава, да и самого плечевого сустава, импиджмент синдром (особенно это почитайте).
Вам к ортопеду-хирургу, лучше делающему операции на плечевом суставе. Вопрос конечно не об операции, а о диагностике причины боли. Иногда с этим могут разобраться мануальным терапевты, особенно те, что из ортопедов или просто знакомы с этой патологией.
Ревматолог, только при нарушениях в анализах, их сдать надо в любом случае.

Большая гемангиома, можно посоветоваться с нейрохирургами. Мнения разняться.
Остальное на снимках- годны в армии служить.


----------



## roman44 (3 Мар 2015)

Просто я уже не знаю на что думать. А гемангиома может болеть?
Болит и примерно в этом месте и далее к плечам. Анализы на ревматизм какие надо сдавать? В последнее время чувствую себя как мешок с костями всё хрустит колени плечи, может какие ещё анализы сдать?

а травматолог ортопед вместо ортопеда хирурга компетентен?

Сегодня весь день читаю форум. Первое что понял Бубновских обходить стороной, а признаться завтра хотел к ним ехать . Завтра планирую записаться на приём к мануальному терапевту (Врачи Биляк).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Мар 2015)

В принципе должен быть компетентен.
Должен назначить рентгеновские снимки плечевых суставов и МРТ того сустава, что заклинивает.
Анализ крови общий. СРБ, РФ, АСЛО. Для начала хватит.

Про гемангиому. Подождем мнений нейрохирургов.


----------



## roman44 (3 Мар 2015)

а мовалис можно дополнить нимесилом? На ночь? Как принимаю горизонтальное положение начинают ныть плечи и неметь пальцы. Может быть сосуды защемляет? Может такое быть Как диагностировать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Мар 2015)

Нет смысла, два одинаковых препарата.
Тогда уж увеличьте дозу Мовалиса.
Опять же сами рассуждаете, сосуды, какое отношение Мовалиса к сосудам, просто глушить ощущение, тогда уж не нпвп, а обезболивающее.
Опять же если зажимает, так может принять то, что снимает "зажим"- миорелаксант.
Опять же если бы мышцы в спазме, то зажимало и днем и ночью, значит дело не только в них.
Опять же, день отличается от ночи только горизонтальным положением, так может причина в этом.

Повернуться на бочок, положить правильную подушку под шею и голову ( чтобы в размер плеча, и чтобы форму ночью не теряла, как подушки из перьев или крупы), положить вторую подушку между ног (чтобы ночью не переворачиваться на спину или на живот и спать только на боку), вот и проспали ночь, не занемели руки ( если это не синдром запястного канала).

А днем специальное лфк, но поможет на массаж, не поможет к врачу на ПИР и Мануальную терапию, не поможет на блокаду передней лестничной или малой грудной мышцы, не поможет попробовать все сразу, не поможет - ждем когда само пройдет это же не страшная болезнь)


----------



## roman44 (3 Мар 2015)

Спасибо. Пойду выполнять.


----------



## roman44 (3 Мар 2015)

Доброго времени. Сегодня был у хирурга, невролога-мануального терапевта, нейрохирурга.
Хирург - плечелопаточный периартрит отрицает, отфутболил к нейрохирургу.
Невролог-мануальный терапевт определил невроз, многочисленные смещения позвонков, рекомендует плавание лфк и мануальную терапию. Бубновских разных обходить стороной.
Нейрохирург - посмотрел снимки, сказал операция не показана, плечелопаточный периартрит налицо и отфутболил к Бубновскому.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Мар 2015)

Остается разбираться.
Опишите как болит плечо.


----------



## roman44 (4 Мар 2015)

боль днём тупая глубинная такая, в плечах и спине, движения рук иногда ограничены резкой болью, хрустят сухожилия в лопатках, онемения нет. В покое (во сне) часа через 3-4 боль становится острой, нестерпимой в плечах, руки холодеют и немеют, сила рук при сжатии в кулак заметно снижена. Невролог посоветовал пройти УЗДГ шеи.

мовалис и комбилипен не приносят облегчения.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Мар 2015)

Похоже на все. Хрустит и ограничена подвижность - периартроз.
А слабость - грыжа.

Невролог и мануальный терапевт


----------



## roman44 (5 Мар 2015)

Сегодня первый сеанс был у мануального терапевта. Как к Бубновскому относитесь?
Да ещё сегодня заметил что если просто неподвижно  в кресле сидеть, то примерно через полчаса начинают сильно ныть руки и неметь пальцы. То есть не только во сне проявляется.


----------



## roman44 (11 Мар 2015)

Доброго времени!
Сделал 5 сеансов мануальной терапии.
Стало легче. Но плечи болят.
Сделал мрт сустава плеча. Поставили диагноз бурсит.
Невролог отправил на консультацию к ортопеду.
Ортопед сделал блокаду в оба сустава. Дипроспан.
Невролог прописал Фезам, Афобазол, Аркоксиа. Поставил диагноз невроз.
Что скажете?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Мар 2015)

В общем-то все правильно.


----------

